# 15K Budget. DSLR Possible?? or should I settle for compact??



## saurabhpatel (Mar 10, 2011)

Guys Can I get a decent DSLR at around Rs. 15,000?
If so which ones should I take a look at?
OR
Should I go for a compact one at this price range?

I think I might have read about a cam at around this price range by either Canon or Nikon that was a hybrid between a DSLR and a Compact one, but can't recall it's name...

Plz suggest what should I do...

PS Kindly bear with my noobness in photography


----------



## ankushkool (Mar 10, 2011)

two things...
1. what will you use the camera for (indoors/outdoors/people/nature)
2. what can u extend your budget max to?

Will suggest accordingly what you sud go for


----------



## PraKs (Mar 10, 2011)

Canon IXUS 130 - 8995 Rs

Canon PowerShot SX130 IS - DSLR Look. 11200 Rs


----------



## azzu (Mar 10, 2011)

*jpeghoster.com/images/54174773163197779231.jpg

looks totally like a dslr.. take's great vidoes and day shots
but except that it has non manual functions 
and poorest to poor loww light quality

get ixs130 .. for full manual control..

(BTW : i own a nikon l110  )


----------



## ankushkool (Mar 11, 2011)

If u want manual controls u can give canon sx120/130 a try... but make sure u try it urself b4 you buy it


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 11, 2011)

As an amature DSLR owner I can say that if u buy a dslr today u have to put money for like every new idea (macro, birding, wide angle, low light )

If u r tight on budget get canon sx130IS ...it have good IQ (compare with other p&S only) and have good zoom.

If u still think of a DSLR then get Canon 1000D for 19-20k or get a good 2nd hand dslr...


----------



## saurabhpatel (Mar 11, 2011)

ankushkool said:


> two things...
> 1. what will you use the camera for (indoors/outdoors/people/nature)
> 2. what can u extend your budget max to?
> 
> Will suggest accordingly what you sud go for




Will mostly be doing Outdoors / Nature shots.
It so happens that I come across a splendid 



azzu said:


> *jpeghoster.com/images/54174773163197779231.jpg
> 
> looks totally like a dslr.. take's great vidoes and day shots
> but except that it has non manual functions
> ...





sujoyp said:


> As an amature DSLR owner I can say that if u buy a dslr today u have to put money for like every new idea (macro, birding, wide angle, low light )
> 
> If u r tight on budget get canon sx130IS ...it have good IQ (compare with other p&S only) and have good zoom.
> 
> If u still think of a DSLR then get Canon 1000D for 19-20k or get a good 2nd hand dslr...



Thanks guys....so Canon SX130 on my list as of now...
have been suggested the same elsewhere too


----------

